# The Thump Atty RDA by Thump MFG



## DoubleD (17/9/15)

Interwebs blurp:

The Thump Atty RDA by Thump MFG is a 15.5mm tall, subcompact rebuildable dripping atomizer that features slanted adjustable top airflow, wide post holes, and a split positive post for flexibility. Measuring at 15.5mm, the Thump is one of the smallest subcompact RDAs in the market, perfect for smaller profile set-ups and stealth carrys. Top airflow is designed with a slight angular path, with each side featuring three 2mm diameter airflow holes. Twisting the 510 Drip Tip adapter allows for the opening and throttling of the airflow to match specific builds. The deck is a low profile, dual split positive deck with deckmilled negatives, with each post having large rectangular postholes to accommodate a wide array of coil configurations and coil types. Manufactured out of 304 Stainless Steel, the Thump features a CNC engraved logo with a slight brushing effect. Small and compact with great performance to match the look, the Thump RDA is a perfect addition for subcompact RDA chasers.

*Product Features:*

22mm Diameter
15.5mm Tall
Dual Adjustable Triple Airhole
Slanted for Better Flavor and Vapor Production
2mm Each Airhole

Split Positive
Deckmilled Negatives
Rectangular Postholes for Greater Compatibility
CNC Engraving





Matt's Suck my Mod Review:


And for the BF guys and girls, here's good ol' SuperX being happy  (love this guy)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kformeck (21/9/15)

I have one, absolutely love it. It's an extremely similar vape as the aeolus v2 as far heat, flavor and density goes. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/15)

Two are on it's way to the African Continent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mc_zamo (3/11/15)

hey guys

where can i find 1 of these atties? are they available in SA? ill be willing to buy if you know of anyone selling theirs

Also i would like to know the pros and cons regarding this atty? its clearly a tiny lil rda, im concerned about it getting too hot too quick resulting in cracked and burnt lips... eish

also how easy is it to build on?
air flow good or bad?
the juice well seems very small as well, so im guess for a dripper you gonna have to end u dripping very often.


----------



## mc_zamo (3/11/15)

@kformeck , @Rob Fisher , @DoubleD


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/15)

Very easy to build on because it has 4 large holes... brilliant atty and no leaking even from over squonking... it is noisy and has an irritating whistle if the air flow is fully open... closing the airflow a little stops the whistle.

But for me the best mouth to lung top airflow atty is the Manta! I'm loving it!

Not available in SA.... but you can may be able to get one from Fasttech and either BF it yourself or ask @JakesSA to do it for you. I got mine from Catfish Atty Mods in the USA.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/807068459387441/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mc_zamo (3/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Very easy to build on because it has 4 large holes... brilliant atty and no leaking even from over squonking... it is noisy and has an irritating whistle if the air flow is fully open... closing the airflow a little stops the whistle.
> 
> But for me the best mouth to lung top airflow atty is the Manta! I'm loving it!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Advice Rob, Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kformeck (3/11/15)

I agree with everything Rob said. In addition to that, the atty does get quite hot if you something big or low resistance in it. My 24 N80 dual coils I have in mine right now are a little too hot, I will probably still with plain 24g N80 builds from here on out. I personally love the airflow, the total airflow quantity is pretty much identical to the derringer but with that swooshier draw that top airflow gives. IMO, it has a much better draw than the derringer but not as good as the aeolus.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

